# Root riot starter cubes



## stillsmokin43 (Sep 8, 2009)

Has anyone tried those root riot cubes for cloning?  I wanna give it a try any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## slick (Sep 8, 2009)

i use them they are real good for me i used to use rapid rooter plugs but i switched i think the riot cubes are softer and the holes are smaller so they hold the cutting more snug


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Sep 8, 2009)

just put in 22  we will see thanks for the shout


----------



## slick (Sep 9, 2009)

cool good luck


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just a update day 10   7 of the 22 have busted roots out of the cube one died the rest still look healty just no roots coming out of the cubes yet


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Sep 21, 2009)

guess noone is really interested but 21 out of 22 so i suppose thats a pretty good ratio


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 21, 2009)

Pretty good? I'd say 21 out of 22 is better than pretty good. I'm dancing on the ceiling when I get 80%!


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 4, 2009)

stillsmokin43 said:
			
		

> guess noone is really interested but 21 out of 22 so i suppose thats a pretty good ratio


Thanks for the update. I will have to try root riot sometime. I just bought some rapid rooters, I use them for germinating seeds mostly. I am trying a few for cloning right now. I use an aero cloner that works great but I like to try different things like these.


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 13, 2009)

I just saw roots coming out of my rapid rooters. Not bad for nine days. I dipped the clones in shultz powder rooting hormone. I put it in the rooter and dipped it in some compost tea. then I placed it under a dome.


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Oct 14, 2009)

yea  i think they are about the same thing worked great for me  i used a dome and misted twice a day the first week   glad things are working out for you


----------

